# Licence to rent?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We hope to occasionally rent our guest apartment out and I understand that a simple licence is now required to do this and that we pay something in the region of 20% tax on the income.......... can someone tell me if we get the licence from the Camara and what criteria do we have to fulfil to get said licence please?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've PM 'd you but all applications are through Camara


----------

